# Jergens Bottle



## sarai914 (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it true that the Jergens lotion bottle is rare? 
 Measures approx 3.25" x 2" x 7.25" tall. It is from the 1930's made by Anchor Hocking for the Jergens Lotion company.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/28862460/jergens-lotion-bottle-antique-anchor


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 14, 2010)

It is possible that they have some value to cosmetics collectors, but its probably not worth over 20 dollars. I dug a small sample-size version of that bottle, but it was fractured.


----------

